# Insane/Dark/haunting Classical? (help!)



## MinceJoon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi guys, I signed up here after having the urge to ask this question.

Im a classical noob, but I figured you guys would be able to help me out.

Now I know hes contemporary, but the later half of Stravinsky's Rites of Spring is the sound im looking for. Dissonance, odd times, you know the deal.

If you guys could recommend me anything that sounds very haunting like it, or heck even "Insane" sounding, id love it.

Thanks alot for any help.

John


----------



## fear sneachta ban (Dec 11, 2006)

If you want insane you need to get into György Ligeti. Try atmospheres and his requiem. It will have you hiding behind the sofa in your pyjamas, sweating furiously at 5am in the morning!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Just a little correction, no big deal, but Stravinksy is not exactly "*contemporary*".

He died in 1971 and _The Rite of Spring_ is almost a hundred years old.

The most "haunting" music for me is Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_. Parts of it were used in the movie _The Shining_, if that rings a bell.


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

fear sneachta ban said:


> If you want insane you need to get into György Ligeti. Try atmospheres and his requiem. It will have you hiding behind the sofa in your pyjamas, sweating furiously at 5am in the morning!


A friend of mine bought his string quartets (I think) the other day... He says they're utterly amazing. I must try and get a copy.

As with that Bartok piece mentioned above... I loved the Shining.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

The string quartets are utterly amazing. Bartók was, like Stravinsky in the 'Rite', really into odd beats and constant beat changes. I'd recommend Bartók's ballet 'Mandarin Merveillaux' (Miraculus Mandarin) if you are looking for something like the 'Rite'. But I agree with Kurkikohtaus, the Music for strings, percussion and celesta is more haunting, and in many perspectives, better work.


----------

